# Louie Giglio: "Hope - When Life Hurts The Most" (UPDATED)



## TDBone (Dec 3, 2009)

Please watch this two part series if/when you get a chance. 

God is changing lives through this...

God is good, and He is always working things out for the good of those who love Him. 

Rest Assured!

Part 1: The Anchor of Hope

http://www2.northpointministries.org/player/player_old.jsp?occurrenceID=2197

Part 2: The Megaphone of Hope

http://www2.northpointministries.org/player/player_old.jsp?occurrenceID=2198

Oh yeah...WARNING: Getchya some tissues ready!

**** UPDATE...

If the direct links above do not work then click this link and go directly to the sermons...

http://www.watermarkechurch.com/listen.asp

Part 1: The Anchor of Hope ... Scroll down to this date - 3/30/08

Part 2: The Megaphone of Hope ... Scroll down to this date - 4/6/08

**** UPDATE 2...

For the whole story and sermon about the UF student from Part 1 of 'Hope: When Life Hurts The Most", follow this link. This is truly incredible.

Part 2 of Home Free - Even Me: Fruitcake and Ice Cream

http://www2.northpointministries.org/player/player_old.jsp?occurrenceID=3109

If that link doesn't work then follow this link and scroll down to this date ... 10/26/08

http://www.watermarkechurch.com/listen.asp


----------



## BCPerry (Dec 3, 2009)

It won't seem to play


----------



## Forgiven (Dec 7, 2009)

What a powerful message. Sat here in my office and listened to both of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------

